# Headed to Lake Lanier



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm headed out tomorrow afternoon to the Lockheed-Martin Employees Recreation Area on Lake Lanier, near Cumming, GA. It's called "Longhollow". I am storing the trailer there. I plan on making this a "shakedown" weekend.

Since this is a used unit, I will spend the weekend cleaning and making sure everything is ship shape. I won't even hook it to the TV since the campground has a fleet of tugs at my disposal. These tugs are designed for and served many years as aircraft tugs. Once they become surplus the Employee Association lays claim to them.

The wife, kids and dog are coming up on Saturday morning. This gives me one night to figure out as much as possible. I have stuffed my truck with cleaning stuff and a ladder. We cleaned it once already but figure once we get to know it, we will find more to do.

The kids can swim and Dad can clean. Hmmm, good plan.

Reverie


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Have a nice trip!


----------

